# Allen Broadheads??



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

You get what you pay for.......Solohunter


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Spin them and make sure they don't wobble then check the sharpness. You may have to touch them up to get them good and sharp.

I say it doesn't matter what brand they are OR how much you paid for them as long as they are sharp and spin true... they are good to go!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Cajun83 said:


> Spin them and make sure they don't wobble then check the sharpness. You may have to touch them up to get them good and sharp.
> 
> I say it doesn't matter what brand they are OR how much you paid for them as long as they are sharp and spin true... they are good to go!


yup, I've killed several deer w/ the ol' Allen's back when I first started bowhunting and while in college when extra money was hard to come by. If they spin true, you'll be fine.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

solohunter said:


> you get what you pay for.......solohunter


*100%.*

~


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

As long as they spin true you will be fine.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

solohunter said:


> You get what you pay for.......Solohunter


plenty of cheaper heads on the market that are better than heads double or triple there price.

like mentioned. if they spin and fly good and are sharp they will kill


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

i used those cheap heads all the time, they were good, i killed deer with them and one deer only ran 20 yards after a heart shot with one


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I bought some to give them a try*

Unbelievably they all spun test right out of the box and were sharp. I shot one doe last year with one and I saw no problem with the performance. I gave them all to a friend that didn't have much money and likes to hunt.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

+1. Align broadheads, group shoot them against your field points for same POI, make sure they are razor sharp, and head out hunting.



sawtoothscream said:


> plenty of cheaper heads on the market that are better than heads double or triple there price.
> 
> like mentioned. if they spin and fly good and are sharp they will kill


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> Unbelievably they all spun test right out of the box and were sharp. I shot one doe last year with one and I saw no problem with the performance. I gave them all to a friend that didn't have much money and likes to hunt.


Exactly. I understand that the adage "you get what you pay for" stands true in many things. Not all things. 

It makes me sad to see some folks think that you must dump $35+ on three broadheads to be able to hunt. If it is sharp and spins true it doesn't matter if they were a dollar a piece or 15 dollars a piece. 

I will tell you one thing... I don't see people blaming their "allens" on losing deer... 

Now how much are those rages again?


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

I understand that any BH can kill but to simply say to "spin them and as long as they're sharp, you're fine" is a little bit of a stretch. A BH is more than a spin and they can cut hair. 

What about the strength of the ferrul and blades? How are the blades locked into the ferrul? Are they going to break easy? What is the thickness of the blades and are they weak.

Understand, there's a reason why they're $10.99.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Shelby said:


> I understand that any BH can kill but to simply say to "spin them and as long as they're sharp, you're fine" is a little bit of a stretch. A BH is more than a spin and they can cut hair.
> 
> What about the strength of the ferrul and blades? How are the blades locked into the ferrul? Are they going to break easy? What is the thickness of the blades and are they weak.
> 
> Understand, there's a reason why they're $10.99.


He already bought them. Are you suggesting he toss them in the garbage? 

Nobody said "You will use them for the rest of your archery career... no need to EVER buy broadheads again."

Have you tried these broadheads? If not, I wouldn't yet question the quality of the ferrules, blades and locking system. 

Understand, not everything that is cheap in price is cheap in quality.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Shelby said:


> I understand that any BH can kill but to simply say to "spin them and as long as they're sharp, you're fine" is a little bit of a stretch. A BH is more than a spin and they can cut hair.
> 
> What about the strength of the ferrul and blades? How are the blades locked into the ferrul? Are they going to break easy? What is the thickness of the blades and are they weak.
> 
> Understand, there's a reason why they're $10.99.


They really aren't a junk head, just priced cheaply. I've shot the same head through a couple deer before it was junked.


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

i was thinking, here on AT people have to have :top of the line" broadheads, i got thinking why do you need a 40 dollar broadhead to kill a deer, i mean for god sakes people the indians used a pice of stone to kill deer and it worked great for them for about 10000 years..


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

i just bought a pack of allens myself just to use as a head that i wouldn't mind sticking some random critters with and possibly junking. they were sharp straight out of the package and shot pretty well when i put them on to practice with the other day. not to say that i'm going to abandon my NAP spitfire maxx's or the QAD exodus heads i just got, but the allens certainly are a decent head for an awesome price. to me it's definitely worth having one in the quiver in case i want to shoot at some small game without risking one of my nice broadheads. plus they're only $7.50 where i'm at haha


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

I picked up some Allen arrows and Broadheads today. I plan on doing a test at the range tomorrow. If I can group them in 4in at 60, then I'm golden. I have their Haymaker broadheads


----------



## daveparr (Mar 10, 2006)

There is an need for this type of Walmart broadhead. Saw some on ebay today for $35 for six 3-packs - $2/head. Many people simply don't have the money to spend on the premium broadheads. I would rather see them use these than not be able to afford to hunt. Also one can afford to practice with them. I guarantee you I wouldn't want to be shot with one of these inferior broadheads.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I shot a buck with one and it did a number on it. Blades were toast but the broadhead cost $3. Deer was dead very quickly and blood was everywhere.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

The Allen arrows fly good I bought some a few years ago on sale at Walmart just to see how they would do and I had no problems with them at all they were accurate, grouped really good . I did get rid of the vanes on them and I cut both ends and refletched them flew like a goldtip. nothing wrong with their broadheads neither the bear tooth , lil nasty and haymaker are descent broadheads


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

Just make sure they are sharp and shoot them at a broadhead target before you shoot them at a deer. 

For future reference, you can get some great deals on BHs on the classifieds section of AT. Maybe a guy who tried some BHs and didn't like them for whatever reason. You can get some high quality broadheads for a fraction of what they cost in the stores.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> plenty of cheaper heads on the market that are better than heads double or triple there price.
> 
> like mentioned. if they spin and fly good and are sharp they will kill


I wouldn't use them for jackrabbits... they are seriously weak and prone to bending at the ferrule. 
I'm pretty sure they make them out of recycled Coors light cans... at least, the ones I tried.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If the object is to save money, it'd make more sense to buy a good broadhead that you can sharpen yourself... rather than a "one and done" head.
You own a flat sharpening stone?
Buy some Hellrazors and, if you don't lose any... you'll still have them 20 years from now.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

If they are the ones with the tip as a cone, they will lack penetration, a few others may work out (may)..... I seen 'em in Dunhams all the time...I'll continue to walk right past 'em ..


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> Spin them and make sure they don't wobble then check the sharpness. You may have to touch them up to get them good and sharp.
> 
> I say it doesn't matter what brand they are OR how much you paid for them as long as they are sharp and spin true... they are good to go!


Unless the blades fall out or break upon impact.
Someone above said "you get what you pay for"
I'd say, "there is a reason they are dirt cheap"


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The biggest reason they are dirt cheap is they are made in China.:wink:


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

Screw them on, spin test and shoot. Enjoy your hunt. Under $10 for 3 around here. Wish they were a little bigger than an inch.


----------



## Trevi (Sep 20, 2020)

BTW they lock in nicely with a collar. They are every bit as good as the old Rocky Mountain Razor 3-blade WRT durability.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

so you guys who are shooting them at the range and into targets, replacing the blades prior to hunting with them?
I guess they sell the blades?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

scott123 said:


> Got a pack dirt cheap at a local sporting good store. Planned to use them for pigs as they are less than half the price of the magnus buzzcuts I plan to use on deer. They Allen are 100 gr, 3 blade fixed stainless blades. Ran me 10.99 for a 3-pack.
> 
> How bad are they? Only going to be shooting 15-20 yards.


Copy, Made in China. enough said.


----------

